# Inappropriate but Funny!!!



## pen-turners (Feb 17, 2006)

thought you all would like this.  My wife was quite suprised when this cartoon showed up on my 6 year old daughters pop-tart wrapper.  Guess Pop-tarts aren't just for kids.  This cartoon is obviously inappropriate for 6 year olds although I don't believe they would understand it.  What is Kellogs thinking??!??!?!?!

Link to scan of the wrapper:
www.pen-turners.com/ptw.jpg

Just thought I would share this.......


----------



## leatherjunkie (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmmmm

a six year old wouldn't even understand it.

i dont find it funny, just stupid.

when i was six i never saw the wrappers cause my mom always unwrapped the food before letting me eat it.


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 17, 2006)

OK, I guess I'm not up to even a six year old's level because I didn't get it!  Is there something I'm so obviously missing here?  It's a dark picture; is there something I'm color blind to seeing here?  In other words, what is the perception that I haven't gotten or stupidly overlooked.  I find this cartoon poorly drawn, unfunny, and meaningless; I don't see anything more provocative than that......


----------



## gerryr (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm with you Bob.  I didn't get it either, but then I'm over 60 so maybe that's why.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 17, 2006)

oh gezzzz..... stick me in with the old folks that didnt get it either...

and you young wiper snapers stop snickering..you'll be here some day...[]


----------



## Draken (Feb 17, 2006)

Add me to the "Sorry, don't get it" group.  *shrug*


----------



## pen-turners (Feb 17, 2006)

Ever heard of someone talking with their "little head" instead of their big head???


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 17, 2006)

Gee, I'm only 40 and I didn't get it either.  [:I]


----------



## AirportFF (Feb 17, 2006)

What a bunch of geezers.[] I'm 41 and I got it right away.

It wasn't all that funny, but at least I understood it


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 17, 2006)

I beg to differ on the interpretation of little head vs big head talking. I think that the secondary speaker is the guy's stomach. Get real guys, Kellogg's is not that brave nor that stupid to put this on their product IMHO.

-Peter-


----------



## angboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, I'm glad I wasn't the only one who didn't get it (and I'm onyl 37). I clicked on this earlier right after it was posted, and I have to confess, I wanted to ask to have it explained, but I was too embarassed to admit I didn't get it! [] I'm constantly learning new/fun/interesting/graphic words/practices/ways to do things/uses for objects, etc. from my patients, so I usually am able to understand the sexual innnuendos, but not this time. Maybe I'll print out the picture and take it into work on Monday and show it to a few patients, ask them to tell me what they see....


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe that Kellogs has made a mistake putting such a pathetic cartoon on something a kid would eat. I'll bet it's not there for long. But when you get right down to it nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## clewless (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Ang,

Then you could send Kellog's a bill for focus group testing of their product to ensure that it had no unintended inuendoes slipped in by disgruntled employees. (I myself was always a gruntled employee.)

If Kellogs' ponies up the cash...remember poor old intern Joe.[]


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2006)

I got it, I liked it, lol


----------



## gerryr (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess it was really aimed at children.


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I guess it was really aimed at children.



Did someone just break wind? I thought i heard something.

So, is this going to be you shtick now? Follow me around and throw potshots. And <b>I'm</b> the child? Ooooook.


----------



## angboy (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />Hey Ang,
> 
> Then you could send Kellog's a bill for focus group testing of their product to ensure that it had no unintended inuendoes slipped in by disgruntled employees. (I myself was always a gruntled employee.)
> ...



Joe- that's a great idea of how to make a profit from this! And don't worry, I never forget my interns! Without them, where would I be today??? []

I probably could get some interesting answers if I showed this to my patients. After all, they're the ones that have taught me such stuff as what the one percenters are (although I know now that Billy could have taught me that also...) or what those teardrop tattoos below the eye mean! So I could hand out boxes of Pop-Tarts and see what happens!


----------



## Hastur (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with Peter, it is his stomach talking.  Not a very good cartoon but I did go and see it on my kids poptarts after reading this post.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll be darned.
Skye.
After looking at you past posts it has become aparent that you are a women.
"32 here. Wife of 9 years, 4 year old girl and a 6 month old girl."
4 year old girl and you thought the PopTart joke was funny? WOW. Post that again in 11 years.


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I guess it was really aimed at children.





> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />I'll be darned.
> Skye.
> After looking at you past posts it has become aparent that you are a women.
> ...



So, who peed in your Citricell old man?

You know, I find your actions very telling. Here we have a post about spalting. Thereâ€™s two regulars who decide to derail the thread by taking cheap (and I do mean _cheap_) shots at me.

So far in this thread there have been two people here to act like a pair of trolls. Two people here who have tried to stir something up, both regulars here. Interestingly enough, nobody has called you guys on it. Seems a little odd, doesnâ€™t it?

Man, how pathetic.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 18, 2006)

Methinks, that mama is going to bar me from entering this pen site if this heats up.

Peace and love from frigid but cool minded Canada.

-Peter-[:I]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess that you can consider me a troll.[] Don't know what Citricell is and really don't care.
I'll tell you what, if you can't leave your "soft skin at the door" then SeeYa.
This thread started out talking about an inappropriate Pop Tarts cartoon not Spalting.


----------



## coach (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />I guess that you can consider me a troll.[] Don't know what Citricell is and really don't care.
> I'll tell you what, if you can't leave your "soft skin at the door" then SeeYa.
> This thread started out talking about an inappropriate Pop Tarts cartoon not Spalting.



M.C.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />
> This thread started out talking about an inappropriate Pop Tarts cartoon not Spalting.



My bad, I got your baiting on this thread and the baiting on the spalt thread confused. So many hooks being thrown around by some oh-so-upstanding members here it's hard to keep up.

The skin, yes, you've hurt me so.... please. Only reason I bring the baiting up is so your fellow members can see what a lame attempt to get someone to riot looks like. Seriously, it's sad. This thread and the spalt thread say it all.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />So, who peed in your Citricell old man?
> 
> You know, I find your actions very telling...



Your second comment cuts both ways.  Obviously you have never read Dale Carnegie's book.


----------



## woodwish (Feb 19, 2006)

Never have really liked Pop Tarts, but I like this Pop Tarts discussions even less.  No wonder some people just disappear from boards like this, they get tired of people picking fights from behind key boards saying stuff they would never have the nerve to say in person.  I much prefer when we discuss nice stuff, funny stories, shop hints, encouragement, and occasionally some pen information.  Not a case of soft skin or hard skin, it's just a case of being polite.

I'm sure I will get some flaming e-mail or replies from some small-minded people, give it your best shot but please be aware that the vast majority of people on here (and on the planet) will agree with me.  If you can't be nice then do us a favor and keep your fingers off your keyboard.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 21, 2006)

Has anyone taken the time to email Kellog and get an explanation from/offer an opinion to them??


----------



## jeff (Feb 21, 2006)

Feel free to continue discussing the pop-tart wrapper. 
Please stop the personal insults. Thanks


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Feel free to continue discussing the pop-tart wrapper.
> Please stop the personal insults. Thanks



Jeff,

We need an applause emoticon!  I agree with Ray, too many use the keyboard to type what they would not say in person.


----------



## danf (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey guys and gals
Hi from OZ
Just stopped by after a long break and heck, whats all this fighting about, perhaps I should stay away longer..

This is not what people really want to see is it??? Please play nice, life's to short isn't it..

DanF


----------

